# Bored today, anyone want some fish drawings?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Will draw on my Tablet, will upload when done  Was going to make time lapses but I realized I have no idea how to do that


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a quick sample of a purple HM I did but I didn't have a model to look at and It was a bit rushed so yeah


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

could i please have one of Igneel or mr Spotty. He's in his shell in this pic, if you do him can you draw him out of his shell? He's got a black body.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Never tried snails but if I can make a good one I'll put it up


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

There you go! I felt like Mr. Spotty should be more dark gray but Drawing Pad doesn't have that


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

oops forgot to flip Mr. Spotty!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, they are really cute!:-D I'm going to use it in my signature!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks ^_^


----------

